

Ask HN: Is there a benefit to giving out free versions of web apps? - thisisdallas

For those of you who offer a free version of your web app, is it a vital resource in attracting buyers?<p>Also, how did you determine wether you should offer a free version or not?
======
tectonic
Our free plan has been an important channel for us. Not all, but most, of our
paid users first tried the free plan, liked the product, and then upgraded for
the larger feature set.

